# Sub contractors wanted. Long Island NY



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

Wanted reliable sub contractors with plows, spreaders and shovlers. Work available in both Nassau and Suffolk Counties. Please call Al at 516-732-7323


----------



## appellstriping (Sep 8, 2011)

Al, Im new to the industry and buying a truck this week Think she is going to be a Ram 2500 with a 7.5 Meyer plow. I own a Line Striping business on LI and need winter work. I am extremely reliable but lack the experience. Let me know if I can be of any assistance to you. -Bryan


----------



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, give me a call 516-732-7323. Thanks


----------

